# Denon AVR-4520ci Locking up on start up



## slivo1966 (Mar 12, 2014)

My Denon AVR-4520ci locks up/freezes. Here is the situation. My HDTV is on, and sound through the tv speakers. I turn on the Denon, as usual, and no sound. The display is CBL/SAT. I then try to switch to Blue Ray. This is when the Denon locks up. Green light is flashing. After that...no response using remote or actually pressing the power button. I have to unplug/plug back in the power cord. From there, it functions properly. I did a GUI firmware update the other day, that was prompted when I turned on the unit last week. This unit is only 6 months old. :hissyfit:

Not sure why this freezes up. Also, sometimes when I turn on the Denon (while HDTV is on), there is no sound from the external speakers. 

Just FYI. I have RSL speakers (5.1 setup) and Martin Logan Depth i.

thanks!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Unfortunatly sometimes when you do a firmware update this kind of thing happens. Try doing a reset on the reciever, your manual should tell you how.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Forgot to say if you do a reset it will put your settings back to factory settings.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, a full reset may be in order. If that dose not solve the issue you should contact Denon for a replacement or repair given its only 6months old you should be covered.

Factory reset procedure:
1 Turn off the power using big power off button.
2 Press big power off button while simultaneously pressing INFO and BACK.
3 Once the display starts flashing at intervals of about 1 second, release the two buttons


----------



## slivo1966 (Mar 12, 2014)

Will this negate the recent GUI Firmware update?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it will retain the latest firmware.


----------

